# How to get historical ASX 200 lists?



## CharlesEdwards (1 May 2016)

Hi,

How can I get lists of the constituent stocks of the ASX 200 over the last 20 years?
Finding the last 5 years doesn't seem to be a problem, however I cannot find anything older.

I found an older forum thread which referred to an S&P link, however I believe this is no longer functional.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 May 2016)

ASX 200 only started in year 2000 and the stock list would be different today from year 2000. The 200 is "rebalanced" quarterly i.e. a new list is created every 3 months with the bluechips being the mainstay over the longer term. I think you will find it difficult to get all the constituents back to year 2000.. I have delisted stock codes on the ASX but that will be no use to you because you don't have the O,H,C,L,V for them. Which makes me wonder how you could use a constituent list for anything anyway. Please reply.


----------



## Roller_1 (2 May 2016)

Premium data are releasing a database with that capability later in the year i believe, probably best to contact them for more accurate info


----------



## CharlesEdwards (3 May 2016)

Hi there,

Year 2000 start date would be fine.  I don't need the weightings, just the names of the constituent stocks, preferably yearly!

Any tips would be much appreciated..!

Thanks


----------



## skc (3 May 2016)

CharlesEdwards said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Year 2000 start date would be fine.  I don't need the weightings, just the names of the constituent stocks, preferably yearly!
> 
> ...




Try going through the history section of the wikipedia page. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S&P/ASX_200

I don't know if they are perfectly accurate, however.


----------



## SuperGlue (4 May 2016)

CharlesEdwards said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Year 2000 start date would be fine.  I don't need the weightings, just the names of the constituent stocks, preferably yearly!
> 
> ...




Tip: You'll have to put in a bit of work here if you are serious.

If all else fail, go to your state library.
I'm sure you can get scan copies of the Financial Review or some financial magazine for the past 16 years.
Say every June, so that's on 16 copies.
If you are lucky the library might have an OCR scanner.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (4 May 2016)

CharlesEdwards said:


> Hi,
> 
> How can I get lists of the constituent stocks of the ASX 200 over the last 20 years?
> Finding the last 5 years doesn't seem to be a problem, however I cannot find anything older.
> ...




Email a full service stock broker.  JBWere's on someone like that.  Expect a fee.

With a name like Charles Edwards, they should be able to help you out.  LOL


----------

